# Holding the release different



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I had that problem and found I prefer a flatter finger bed to keep this from happening as much.


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes me too. I moved to a truball ht pro and that solved the issue for me.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I switched from a Stan Black Pearl to a Truball HT and find my anchor a lot more consistent.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Good, at least I know I am not the only one.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

It isn't the Scott Longhorn Pro. You have to learn to pull evenly with the fingers. Not fingers set evenly, but pull evenly. Yeah, you will have to reset the head, but you'll find what feels best.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, I shoot both the longhorn pro brass and the ht pro brass and to me the issue is you need to simply put the hinge in your hand the same way every time, the brand of the hinge isn't going to help you with that problem.

Now one thing to consider is proper hinge setup, many guys set the hinge speed one time and then screw with their grip to get the hinge to fire correctly and over time they end up with a very poor grip on the hinge that doesn't feel good and pinches the fingers and causes pain and possibly poor shooting. I would suggest completely resetting your grip on the hinge and then the hinge speed, I have a hinge setup routine that does this for you and will really help. Why, because if you are holding the hinge with your best grip possible that you really want and then set up the hinge to that grip you will be better off.


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree it's not the brand but it is a fact that the HT Pro has a flatter finger base than the Longhorn Pro. Some people (e.g. me) found the HT Pro to sit more comfortably and more repeatably than the Longhorn Pro, because of that flatter finger base. 

I shot for a long time with a Longhorn III, and didn't have the consistency problems I had with the Longhorn Pro.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Padgett said:


> Well, I shoot both the longhorn pro brass and the ht pro brass and to me the issue is you need to simply put the hinge in your hand the same way every time, the brand of the hinge isn't going to help you with that problem.
> 
> Now one thing to consider is proper hinge setup, many guys set the hinge speed one time and then screw with their grip to get the hinge to fire correctly and over time they end up with a very poor grip on the hinge that doesn't feel good and pinches the fingers and causes pain and possibly poor shooting. I would suggest completely resetting your grip on the hinge and then the hinge speed, I have a hinge setup routine that does this for you and will really help. Why, because if you are holding the hinge with your best grip possible that you really want and then set up the hinge to that grip you will be better off.


This ^^ I found a significant increase in my scores when I learned to make sure that my release is positioned in my hand exactly the same on every arrow. Many of my mysterious flyers went away. And this is true for whatever type of release you use. It's got to be exactly the same every time. 

It took me a while to beat this into my thick skull because bad scores didn't happen every time I held the release a little differently. I finally realized that on those shots, I was just doing enough things wrong that they cancelled out.  

Different brands may fit your hand better and be easier to repeat, but the key is to do it exactly the same.

Allen


----------



## Marksman35 (Jul 25, 2012)

I shoot the Longhorn too. I flatten my hand straight as possible, then have the release settle into the area between the top and middle joints in the fingers. Basically my hand is just a hook for the release. Then I pull with my back until it fires, because of the natural rocking motion of the release in the hand. Hard to vary the grip when you start with your hand dead flat.


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Try settin the the release deeper into your hand. I like my backspin almost in my second knuckle. This is easier to repeat because that part of your fingers doesn't move as easily as if you have it between the knuckles. Depending on your firing engine you will also feel less motion in the release through the shot.


----------

